

Show HN: Sibbell – Get notified when repositories you use get updated - davegaeddert
http://sibbell.com/

======
girinambari
Nice one, will it send email for every check-in (or) only next GA/beta builds?

~~~
davegaeddert
Thanks, it's based on GitHub releases (Git tags -- ex.
[https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/releases](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/releases)).
So anytime a new release is published it will send you an email with any
details that they included with the release.

